# Firetiger Rubber Butt Bugger Jigs



## dwaz (Apr 3, 2012)

Great crappie caught on our quality hand-tied ' Firetiger' Rubber Butt Bugger. Our hand-tied lures are all made in Midwest. This lure has a painted minnow head with yellow/orange sparkle body and light brown hackle. The rubber tail is multi-colored and gold hook. Check out our website for all our hand-tied jigs !


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice fish!


A cannot say enough about your products and even more important your service.

I have been directly members and non-members to you and everyone raves about how well they are treated.


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2012)

very nice! =D> 

I got your email and will get back to you shortly. :USA1:


----------

